
The Human Stain: Why the Harvey Weinstein Story Is Worse Than You Think - miraj
http://www.weeklystandard.com/the-human-stain-why-the-harvey-weinstein-story-is-worse-than-you-think/article/2009995#!
======
deanCommie
> A journalist once told me about visiting another very famous Hollywood
> producer—you’d know the name—who exhibited for my friend his collection of
> photographs of famous female actresses—you’d know their names,
> too—performing sexual acts for his private viewing. As with Weinstein, this
> man’s chief thrill was humiliation, and the more famous the target the more
> roundly it was savored: Even her, a big star—these people will do anything
> to land a role; they’re so awful, they’ll even do it for me.

So, name and shame. Otherwise, aren't both you and the journalist you're
referencing just as culpable as all the other journalists you are pointing the
finger at for protecteing Weinstein all this time?

------
eip
When is it Charlie Sheen's turn?

